# When 'BlairCrows' go wrong..Dead things on sticks



## Sytnathotep

So, in a mad rush to get some new stuff done of a local zombie festival, I cranked these guys out. I thought I'd just make some 'blaircrows' as it would be quick and easy, but well...it took off in its own direction..lol

These are just pics with my phone, I'll get better ones whenever it stops raining..lol

EDIT: New pics here! and a video!


----------



## Otaku

Okay...I love these. I like how the torso skelly is clutching the stick. You can almost smell them...


----------



## Bone Dancer

Very nice. What are you using for the texture? creepy cloth/ cheese cloth ?


----------



## kauldron

They look fantastically creepy! Should make a great addition to your zombiefest.


----------



## Hairazor

These would stop me in my tracks, nice!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Brilliant! Love these.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Beautifully decrepit! I love them!


----------



## RoxyBlue

They're wonderfully stringy - love the texture!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wow, those are bad ass! You are the master of organic looking rotting flesh... Really good looking!

When I did mine, I was going to make some talismans with a "following eye" (eye graphic on back of epoxy dome). Something you'd entertain?


----------



## Copchick

Oh yeah, they are cool! I like the one looking like he's had one too many is just hangin' out with his arms over the top of the branch. How did you do the stand? Looks like PVC, then corpsed?


----------



## jdubbya

These are perfect! Would go good in any number of scenes. It might be my eye, but the skulls look quite large. Are they bought comercially or do you make the entire skull?


----------



## CreeepyCathy

WOW! Super creepy! Love these!


----------



## Will Reid

deleted post


----------



## Sytnathotep

Thanks for the remarks guys! 



Bone Dancer said:


> Very nice. What are you using for the texture? creepy cloth/ cheese cloth ?


Just AllenH's plastic corpsing. Only creepy cloth is that draping the back for some nice wind motion.



kauldron said:


> They look fantastically creepy! Should make a great addition to your zombiefest.


They went over very well. If I had a dime for every person that posed with them for a picture....lol



Lord Homicide said:


> Wow, those are bad ass! You are the master of organic looking rotting flesh... Really good looking!
> 
> When I did mine, I was going to make some talismans with a "following eye" (eye graphic on back of epoxy dome). Something you'd entertain?


Oh yes, I remember. Something I'd follow up on. Some bones hanging on, maybe some talimans/fetishes, painted arcane symbols on the body, jar lanterns with led candles in them....just didn't have the time. I'll play more when I get back from my trip. XD



Copchick said:


> Oh yeah, they are cool! I like the one looking like he's had one too many is just hangin' out with his arms over the top of the branch. How did you do the stand? Looks like PVC, then corpsed?


Ha! thank you. I wanted that 'hanging out' look. Head up, grasping the branch, he is more than just a dead body left hung out...he isn't dead yet..lol

and yes, exactly that. 2 inch PVC. three T fittings and scrap pipe. I knew I'd be on pavement and unable to stake these guys, plus there are top heavy. The fittings are dry fit together so I can adjust it to tilt to center their weight, and tilt the 'feet' for uneven ground. And just plastic corpsing over it. I didn't have time to paint them, and the corpsing looks better than just painting the pvc anyway..lol



jdubbya said:


> These are perfect! Would go good in any number of scenes. It might be my eye, but the skulls look quite large. Are they bought comercially or do you make the entire skull?


One I'd say is life size, the others slightly less than. They are foam casts I made from a molded BigLots skull. I have a thread on it here.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Sytnathotep said:


> Oh yes, I remember. Something I'd follow up on. Some bones hanging on, maybe some talimans/fetishes, painted arcane symbols on the body, jar lanterns with led candles in them....just didn't have the time. I'll play more when I get back from my trip. XD Ha! t/QUOTE]
> Ill race ya there!


----------



## Headless

They look AMAZING - great job!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Oh Wow! These are so fabulous! I, too, want to know how you made them. Your talent is simply amazing....


(Edit: Sorry, I got so excited I just posted without reading the whole thread. Thank you for the how to info.)


----------



## [email protected]

Let me see Sytnath! The pics aren't here anymore?


----------



## RoxyBlue

^Just checked the first post and the pictures are still there, Stari.


----------



## smileyface4u23

Amazing!!


----------



## [email protected]

Yes! I see them now (they aren't displayed when using the Tap-a-Talk app). Great job Sytnath.... If I came across these while walking thru the woods I would lose it.


----------



## spideranne

Really like these guys. It so inspires me to try my hand at making something like it.


----------



## MommaMoose

Love the one hanging on the stick! Those are just amazing!


----------



## IMU

Very cool!


----------



## Sytnathotep

Ok, I've got new pictures and a video clip! I've edited the first post. XD


----------



## RoxyBlue

Damn, I wish I had half your talent, Syt! The picture on your blog of the one with his arms hanging over the cross stick is stunning. The bluish lighting really brings out the "eerie" in these as well.

I'm going to have to seriously consider trying my hand at something like this for next year's display. They would fit our graveyard scene perfectly.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Great new photos. Not only are these guys amazing your photography is excellent as well.
Thank you very much for sharing and inspiring. I would like to have the one with the arms across the branch in my living room, Just wonderful work.


----------



## fick209

These are amazing! Very unique, and very cool!


----------



## cerinad

Love them!!!


----------



## hpropman

love these - I have to try this technique


----------



## kprimm

Damn these look really cool, this would be a great how-to.


----------



## falon810

This is awesome,


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Those look great!


----------



## Acid PopTart

I admit I looked at his because your subject heading made me snort coffee through my nose! But these look amazing, well done!


----------



## Lunatic

Those are beautiful pieces....HA! 
GET IT!
Body PIECES!
But seriously, I love your craft!


----------



## Pan

These are beautiful Sytnathotep, very well done.


----------



## Spooky1

These guys look marvelous! Nice job of lighting them too.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

They look great, feel free to make a how to on that. Movie quality.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Thanks for all the remarks guys!

Jacksonville Haunter, Its basically this workflow from my How-To here. This time I just skipped using the irrigation tubing and just used the wire; I just wrapped it with the plastic and hit it with the heat gun.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=32969


----------



## bobzilla

These are really awesome! Great detail!


----------



## J!M! Neutron

Looks awesome. Great job...


----------



## scareme

Fantastic! As always.


----------



## Uruk-Hai

Very, very creepy! Love them!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

I love how these things have evolved from assembled stick totems to organic, rotting... <can't think of the word> Witch pike things - in this order: SKAustin, mamamoose/Acid Pop Tart, me then Syt.

Although I do have a complaint about you... Your work inspires me to create something similar to that and I have no time to do it. So, QUIT! Thanks, sincerely LH.

Lol, just kidding. Every time I see your rendition of these things, I want to comment. That would be a little weird so here's my last hoorah. Awesome work!

Do you have an uncanny painting ability or are you like me, splash it on, work with it then hope for the best?


----------



## X-Pired

These are great! I am definitely going to 'borrow' your idea. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## swede5342

Those are great !!! I did something like this but they had a brown/red color to them.....they scared the hell out of the kids and some adults! Sick minds think a like!!!!


----------



## azscoob

More fantastic inspiration!!!!

I'm in a new house with more yard, gotta add some great filler pieces to the grave yard this year!


----------



## Spooky1

Oh wow, those look great. Nice desiccated/rot look.


----------



## Mystique1980

Oh I love these! It's so easy for Buckeys to look fake...well done!


----------



## Lilly

Very cool...like they grey color


----------



## divinedragon7

I love the one holding the stick, there is just something about that one that makes it feel alive.


----------



## Rhea of the Coos

Now those are some handsome critters! Love everything about them..giving me lots of inspiration here.


----------



## halloween71

love them


----------



## SFGleason

These are really awesome! I need a couple for my yard.


----------



## SheVirgo

*Need to know more*

I would really like to know what materials you used for these guys...Would they be fire friendly?

Thanks.


----------



## Sytnathotep

SheVirgo said:


> I would really like to know what materials you used for these guys...Would they be fire friendly?
> 
> Thanks.


They are made of plastic...I'm not sure what you mean by fire friendly. I have tutorials on building them on my website...(my banner sig)

Thanks!


----------



## Gruenenfelder

Woah, amazing. That's so great.


----------

